# Freshwater smells



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know what's going on with the water in the tank but it starting to smell really bad, something like murky, fish all looks healthy and so on. But this stench is making me go nuts. What could be causing that awful smell?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

What's the water parameters?

Can also add some carbon and get the smell gone, but it's better to find the source of where it's coming from~


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Could it be the plants? it has a earthy smell, you know when the rain first drops to the grown it has that same smell. Will check parameters tomorrow or something.



eternity302 said:


> What's the water parameters?
> 
> Can also add some carbon and get the smell gone, but it's better to find the source of where it's coming from~


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

That "earthy smell" sounds normal to me.If your fish are acting alright then i doubt you have much to worry about.Run a check on all of your plants/gravel/filter(s) or even your lids and lights to see if everything is ok.I said lights& lids , cause water and waste does splash there and leave stuff behind.Do a count of all the residents and make sure everyone is there.Wipe down any spots or mess in and around the aquarium and stand its self.Lastly as already mentioned , run a few tests on the water to see where you stand.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> That "earthy smell" sounds normal to me.If your fish are acting alright then i doubt you have much to worry about.Run a check on all of your plants/gravel/filter(s) or even your lids and lights to see if everything is ok.I said lights& lids , cause water and waste does splash there and leave stuff behind.Do a count of all the residents and make sure everyone is there.Wipe down any spots or mess in and around the aquarium and stand its self.Lastly as already mentioned , run a few tests on the water to see where you stand.


Will do Thanks guys!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

You can help lessen the smell by doing frequent water changes. Also feeding fish less may help.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

could be algea i have algea in one of my tanks that gets a bit of sunlight and it smells earthy but it not over powering like your discribing


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've sometimes noticed that if theres a spike in the nitrates/ammonia, that smell increases a lot, normally theres little to no earthy odor in a planted tank


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> i've sometimes noticed that if theres a spike in the nitrates/ammonia, that smell increases a lot, normally theres little to no earthy odor in a planted tank


I didn't know if it wuz just me that noticed so I didn't say anything.. but i agree.. high nitrates have alot of odour!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or it could be the type of food feeding. What type of food are you using?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

my guess is food. prawns will make your tank stink. Pellets that are not eaten will make your tank stink also. Try this instead, feed your fish & be patient until they are done, then take out your excess food. Should be not smelly after that.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I use cichlid gold by hikari.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a fairly stinky food. I use some Hikari massivores too and they are also stinky. If you have large bogwood, they will also smell very "earthy."



aznjayx said:


> I use cichlid gold by hikari.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Add some new carbon and a couple water changes and don't over feed and you will be fine. Got that problem a lot with the flakes.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Add some new carbon and a couple water changes and don't over feed and you will be fine. Got that problem a lot with the flakes.


+ 1 for the above advice....definitely do not overfeed.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

petlaur said:


> + 1 for the above advice....definitely do not overfeed.


No i don't overfeed definitely water is fine too.


----------

